# Victory Pharma



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't know if I can post this here but I have a question about a source. How should I go about it?


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 27, 2018)

Cubazoa73 said:


> I don't know if I can post this here but I have a question about a source. How should I go about it?


Underground section, no limits on questions.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 27, 2018)

Whoops
Didn't even notice that.... Shit my bad guy
Your goos


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ok then victory pharma......any insight before I'm burnt would be great


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Never heard of them. If they're a dot com, save your money.


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Nah they Def are not ,,secure encrypted email only contact


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Domestic....


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 28, 2018)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Caballero (Mar 28, 2018)

Cubazoa73 said:


> Ok then victory pharma......any insight before I'm burnt would be great


I'm assuming you did some research on them? I felt red flags after seeing the Victory rep post his own bloods. Scoring 3130/free on 400mg test P is almost 8×....:32 (6):


----------



## ADav88 (Apr 7, 2018)

Did you get anything from them?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 8, 2018)

Are they "legit"....


----------



## liftsiron (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm using some of their test e and liquid cailis both seem good quality.  However I have been waiting nearly 3 weeks after bitcoin payment for my pack to be sent.  Communication has been poor.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 25, 2021)

liftsiron said:


> I'm using some of their test e and liquid cailis both seem good quality.  However I have been waiting nearly 3 weeks after bitcoin payment for my pack to be sent.  Communication has been poor.



You just bumped a nearly 3yo thread lol


----------



## liftsiron (Jan 25, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You just bumped a nearly 3yo thread lol



Well that wasn't to bright of me.  Thanks bro.


----------



## banjo81 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m in the exact same boat, three weeks from victory with nothing and no comms, have you had any movement?


----------



## liftsiron (Jan 28, 2021)

banjo81 said:


> I’m in the exact same boat, three weeks from victory with nothing and no comms, have you had any movement?



I got my pack yesterday it took a little over three weeks, I heard from several other guys that their packs have landed also.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 31, 2021)

A 3 year old thread that got bumped because guys refuse to do their research. 

Victory Pharma is BAD. They did two exit scans at BoP and this is their 3rd time back. They have that “realest mutha****a around” rep Riggs who is a total fraud. Big talker. No substance. He’s a car salesman. But my god can he reel the suckers in. He’s NOT your friend, he does NOT care about you and if you dare have an issue he’ll toss you under the bus full of shills that he bought with free prop vials. That’s why you don’t see bad reviews anywhere. 

But the last time they did a “pump and dump” on BoP with a 40% discount sale, only half the orders were filled and a lot of guys weren’t satisfied with what they received. 

Can’t believe they are still around.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 31, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> A 3 year old thread that got bumped because guys refuse to do their research.
> 
> Victory Pharma is BAD. They did two exit scans at BoP and this is their 3rd time back. They have that “realest mutha****a around” rep Riggs who is a total fraud. Big talker. No substance. He’s a car salesman. But my god can he reel the suckers in. He’s NOT your friend, he does NOT care about you and if you dare have an issue he’ll toss you under the bus full of shills that he bought with free prop vials. That’s why you don’t see bad reviews anywhere.
> 
> ...



Bop in general is a dump.. idk why you're even on that board


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 31, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Bop in general is a dump.. idk why you're even on that board



I’m not. I use to look for amusement. It’s total garbage.


----------

